# New puppy, "Miss Diamond Lil", aka Lily. Need color ID Help!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm a new chi owner and new to this site. I need to register Lily but have questions about her color. I submitted her pic to the AKC for color help. They replied that she is chocolate blue with cream markings. Is this correct??


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, Welcome to CP!! I don't know much about coloring but OMG is she one of the most cutest puppy I have ever seen!! She is so adorable and I just love her coloring!!


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

she's adorable but I think her coloring is silver and white.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks you Jennifer Oaks! She is a sweetheart..


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww what a beauty queen !! My Baby want's a piece of that hihi  I would say lavender or blue color


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very cute!! I'd call her blue with tan and white markings, but I'm on my phone so I can't see that well. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Very beautiful colour and markings! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Hard to be certain from pics. On her back, is the grey colour down to her skin or does the hair have cream roots? Also is her nose grey or brown?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Awww what a beauty queen !! My Baby want's a piece of that hihi  I would say lavender or blue color


So nice to "meet" AnnHelen...any info is appreciated! I posted more pics of her to get a better idea under pics. I would have thought the same, but the AKC said chocolate blue with cream markings when I sent in pics. Just wondering!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Hard to be certain from pics. On her back, is the grey colour down to her skin or does the hair have cream roots? Also is her nose grey or brown?


Nice to meet Wicked Pixie, her blue/grey hair is all the way to the roots, nose and eye rims are dark blue. The light hair is deffinately cream. She does have brown around her eyes only! Their is a little tinge of brown when you see her in sunlight...I would call the color lavender. But looking at her you DEFINATELY notice the dark blue/grey. I posted an album that has many more pics under pictures. Thanks sooo much for your help. I've owned many dogs and shown horses but new to Chi's!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hi, Welcome to CP!! I don't know much about coloring but OMG is she one of the most cutest puppy I have ever seen!! She is so adorable and I just love her coloring!!


Thanks so much, we are smitten but new to Chi's....all info helpful!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

aww what an adorable puppy! How old is she?


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I haven't a clue on the color but I am in awe of it what a special baby.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

She takes a beautiful photo. congrats whatever colour she is! !


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If her nose is blue, I would say she is a blue with cream markings. Lilac or lavender is the chocolate based version of blue, which would be what the AKC call chocolate blue, but would have a brown or brownish pink nose.
She is very gorgeous, reminds me of my Delilah who is a blue cream sable, she has very similar markings.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hi, Welcome to CP!! I don't know much about coloring but OMG is she one of the most cutest puppy I have ever seen!! She is so adorable and I just love her coloring!!


Thanks so much, she has certainly won our hearts!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> If her nose is blue, I would say she is a blue with cream markings. Lilac or lavender is the chocolate based version of blue, which would be what the AKC call chocolate blue, but would have a brown or brownish pink nose.
> She is very gorgeous, reminds me of my Delilah who is a blue cream sable, she has very similar markings.


Thanks for your help, sounds like you know your Chi's!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> Very cute!! I'd call her blue with tan and white markings, but I'm on my phone so I can't see that well.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I think you are right, her lighter coloring is DEFINATELY cream, she is our first chi so all help is so appreciated!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

miuccias said:


> aww what an adorable puppy! How old is she?


Hi, Lily is 4 1/2 months and 2 pounds. She is a doll baby, we are so excited to be involved with this special breed!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> I haven't a clue on the color but I am in awe of it what a special baby.


Aawww, you're so sweet! Thanks, she is our first chi so all help is appreciated!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ravioli's person said:


> Very beautiful colour and markings!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, yes she DEFINATELY stole our hearts with her hilarious personality!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks for your help, sounds like you know your Chi's!


Actually I am just totally fascinated by colour genetics. I breed and show rodents (mostly cavies now, but mice and hamsters in the past) as well as being involved in breeding and showing cats, dogs, rabbits and horses in the past. I also teach genetics


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to CP! She is absolutely gorgeous!! I don't know anything about color, but I do know that chis steal your heart and never give it back!! They have such intelligence, personality, loyalty, heart, and fierceness. You will not believe how attached you will become to her.


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

Your welcome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Welcome to CP! She is absolutely gorgeous!! I don't know anything about color, but I do know that chis steal your heart and never give it back!! They have such intelligence, personality, loyalty, heart, and fierceness. You will not believe how attached you will become to her.


So true!! We've only been privileged to have her in our lives for about 5 weeks. I've always had dogs in my life but never a chihuahua. We do have 2 Mexican Frenchie sisters who are 2 1/2. They have many similar qualities and make a perfect combo with our little Lily. 
Debby


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Don't know anything about official color rankings but I do know a little darling when I see one...and that is one beautiful little girl !


----------

